# Balloon molly fry acting weird.



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

So my largest balloon molly is acting weird. She is swimming in place at the top of the tank, it looks like she is having a nervous breakdown. When she does this she curls all her normally long fins in, so that her usually long and wide tail fin looks narrow. She seems to do this often, and it is just her, but the next day she is often noticeably larger and acting normal again. 

Oh wait, I guess some of my other fry do this also. And again with the same results, the next day they appear much larger and perfectly fine again.

An example is I noticed one of my male fry acting weird doing this yesterday, I see him today and his pot belly is huge and he is all around three times larger than the other day. Is there something wrong or are these fish growth spurts?


----------



## Paul75 (Jun 25, 2010)

fry grow very quickly, so your fish are probobly ok


----------

